# 740 il transmission control module



## Rollinkilog (Feb 8, 2008)

*740 il: can transmission control module turn off fuel pump?*

I have a 94 740il that I love with following symptoms:

1) car will not start after parking;
2) "trans program" message on dash

The first time it happened, the car started and worked fine after a couple hours with no work.

The second time, it worked after a day.

Third time, would not start at all.

I am not sure if the two symptoms are connected.

Mechanic says the fuel pump is dead, and the transmission control module is dead.

I am wondering if the transmission control module some how turns off the fuel pump when it fails. Need second opinion before replacing fuel pump.

Thank you.


----------



## Black 840Ci (Feb 8, 2008)

Try putting it into Nuetral and starting it!! If that doesnt work you might have a bad nuetral safety switch or a bad gear selector switch, keeps telling the vehicle its in gear and wont enguage the starter relay!!


----------

